# Tablesaw height



## JimM88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Newbie here - first post, so be gentle ;-)

I have a small basement shop (roughly 14 X 20) and plan to place the table saw (hand-me-down Craftsman Contractor's saw) in the middle of the shop to maximize the length of stock I can use.

Given the small footprint, I'd like to have the outfeed/assembly/everything table at the same height as the saw. I'm vertically challenged (5'7" on a good day) and a 33 -34" bench height (cxurrently a solid core door on a couple of sawhorses) seems to work best. The table saw on a mobile base is about 37" (say 36 without the base).

I've thought about cutting down the legs on the table saw stand, but a custom stand (that might help with dust collection) would seem to work too.

First - please share your thoughts on either approach. Second, if a custom stand is the way to go, has anyone built one or do you know where I can get some plans. I'd rather not reinvent the wheel…

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## rieferman (Jan 12, 2011)

I think building the saw to fit your height is a great idea. In my case, I'm 6'2" and prefer taller counter tops - so my table saw is set at 39".

As for a stand, I would build a box frame out of 2×4's and wrap it with plywood. Bolt the saw onto the box and you've essentially created a "cabinet saw". A hole in the side of the plywood box will allow you to suck the dust out.

As an outfeet, a solid core door is actually a great choice. Nice and flat and stable. For mine, I drilled holes in the side of the table saw top so that I could affix a piece of angle iron to act as a lip for the extensions to sit on - this allowed me to shim to perfection. Then I just added legs to the outer edge of the table top, with leveling feet to finish it off.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to be 6'4" now I'm 4'6". Check out my shop and you can see how I lowered everything to my new wheelchair height. Any questions, just ask. Rand


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

I am no expert, but I would think having the table saw at a comfortable height for you would make it a safer operation than over-reaching, etc to do normal saw operations. Rieferman has great suggestions, and I recall having looked at Rand's shop pics before - he would be an excellent resource.

Tom


----------



## JimM88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, Thanks for the quick responses. Lower it is.

Rand, will definitely be referring back to your shop pictures. Where did you get the casters?

Jim


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I do not know if you want something this big but you might consider putting storage in the unit you build.










Click on search at the top of the page and type in out feed tables. It will let you look at all the tables people have listed.


----------



## JimM88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, that's one nice setup! Shelves at least were on the list, but it does make sense to maximize the space. Will follow your advice on the search.

Thanks again.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Two words- Custom Stand. I have two large table saws and I placed them side by side on a custom stand that also included outfeed table, router attachemnt on the right, dust collection and storage beneath. It sits int he center of the shop and serves as a giant work surface. It really makes it nice to customise things to fit YOUR needs. If cost is an issue you can use 2X4's to make the whole thing.


----------



## JimM88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Also sounds good Jim H. That's what I meant above by the "everything table". Checked your workshop but no pics now - seems there were some before. Will they return?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I understand your situation heres what I did with mine.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30040
I made it so it was waist high for my height given I'm 5'3" it sits pretty low for others.
I built the cabinet from 3/4" plywood and made sure the casters were included in the height of the table top.


----------



## JimM88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks great Greg. Will have to source the casters.

Thanks


----------

